# HSG for Asherman's diagnosis?



## willclementine (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,


Just wondering if anyone has an opinion about having an HSG instead of a hysteroscopy to detect Asherman's syndrome (scarring in the uterus). 


Any feedback most appreciated!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I would say the hysteroscopy is more reliable as it sends a camera into your uterus which will immediately detect scar tissue. A hcg is an image like an X-ray so it won't show scar tissues just blockages x


----------

